# What drink did you recently learned.



## Alain De Vos (Dec 5, 2022)

For me it was pinot noir. The grapes gives a rosé.
Maybe it's a tea you learned ?


----------



## SKull (Dec 5, 2022)

> that title


Alain De Vos said:


> For me it was pinot noir. The grapes gives a rosé.


Are you ok?
Is there a party going on at your house 
Cheers mate!


----------



## Profighost (Dec 5, 2022)

I totally stopped drinking alcohol over two years ago.
You may not imagine how this may sharpen your brains, can only recommend it.

If you like red wine my tipp would be Nebbiolo and Barolo (very heavy)

However 
my favorite drinks are Chinotto and self mixed tea consisting mostly of black (earl grey) and peppermint plus a bit green and mate (Be careful! High caffeine.)


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 5, 2022)

On Vulcan we drink water.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 5, 2022)

SKull said:


> > that title
> 
> Are you ok?
> Is there a party going on at your house
> Cheers mate!


Your welcome and invited. Bye the way I have also apple-juice.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 5, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> On Vulcan we drink water.


We can't beat wisdom.


----------



## Profighost (Dec 5, 2022)

But when I was still drinking alcohol I very much liked belgian beer .

peace out


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Dec 6, 2022)

Glad you're having a jolly time Alain!
I don't drink alcohol as it makes me depressed, irritable and withdrawn.
My favourite drink is cola, but I try to avoid that in favour of soya milk.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 6, 2022)

Pinot good. For some reason, I've been drinking a few glasses of win every two or three days, always at Christmas-related charity and fundraising events.

At home, I usually also drink red wine, some combination of Pinot, Zinfandel, and Cabernet.

I used to drink a bottle of rose wine once a year (California white Zinfandel), just to remind myself how horrible it is. For the last 5 years, I've stopped doing it, since there really is no need to know how low you can go. The only way to drink white zin is in a plastic cup, with ice cubes in it, while sitting in a hot tub.


----------



## angry_vincent (Dec 6, 2022)

i make red wine myself. not much, depending on harvest, so that's the only alcohol drink i take, and very infrequently. it tastes way better that anything else you can get in shops. natural product with nothing added. i prefer coffee over tea but both are on my table.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 6, 2022)

I learned the recepy for old roman lemonade. Kids love it.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2022)

ralphbsz said:


> Pinot good. For some reason, I've been drinking a few glasses of win every two or three days, always at Christmas-related charity and fundraising events.
> 
> At home, I usually also drink red wine, some combination of Pinot, Zinfandel, and Cabernet.
> 
> I used to drink a bottle of rose wine once a year (California white Zinfandel), just to remind myself how horrible it is. For the last 5 years, I've stopped doing it, since there really is no need to know how low you can go. The only way to drink white zin is in a plastic cup, with ice cubes in it, while sitting in a hot tub.


Yeah, nothing too strong for me, because it did not felt good. Something enjoyable.


----------



## SKull (Dec 6, 2022)

Profighost said:


> You may not imagine how this may sharpen your brains, can only recommend it.


I quit for one and a half years. Didn't work out for me at all. Sobriety isn't for everyone 

However I can recommend to give it a try every once in a while.


----------



## Profighost (Dec 6, 2022)

SKull said:


> Didn't work out for me


Then you either drink really very few 
(at least a lot less than I did  [I am no alcoholic. I didn't want to become one {not few are without knowing/confessing it}])
or you may have overseen the small, light signs you make the experience.

It's not going to happen like you awake from a sleep.
It's a slow and long term process.
And you need to have signs you watch, where you can measure and feel it.

Of course, you don't have to quit on alcohol only.
The positive effects may hard to be recognized if still other brains-fogging stuff is consumed. 

And you really don't need to drink anything at all (Some actually think they stopped drinking, when they are not wasted every weekend anymore ...)
I'm talking about total Zero, 0.00, nada, nothing, niente! - for months!

However you're right.
Pure sobriety is not for everyone.
Especially not for the fearsome 
It's so easy and quickly to do "instant relaxation:"
Get a beer and consume tv.

But in the long term you're not doing yourself any good with it - or to be more correct:
You could do better.

Anyway - the topic is "what drinks"

I'm very much interested in the recepy of Crivens' roman lemonade


----------



## SKull (Dec 6, 2022)

Profighost said:


> or you may have overseen the small, light signs you make the experience.


I know all about addiction... Alcohol just doesn't resonate with me as much as an array of illicit substances do.

To stay on topic:
I'm a beer and gin tonic dude. Not much experimentation going on there.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2022)

Cuba Libre, or more commonly known as a rum and coke is my preferred poison. Typically only drink a couple on a Friday evening/night. The rest of the week I tend to drink a lot of tea; earl grey.


----------



## elgrande (Dec 6, 2022)

I have a love for exquisite hard liquors, the clear and strong stuff.
My favorites are gentian, pine and rowanberry.
I only dring those on special occasions though, hard liquor is not an everyday thing.


----------



## astyle (Dec 6, 2022)

Tried 'gin & tonic' for the first time during this year's World Cup... When the stuff comes from good brands (Beefeater gin and Schweppes tonic, not the diet but regular stuff), AND mixed right, the results are fantastic - clean taste, not too sweet, not overly strong... 

I'm a fan of Kolsch style of beers, primarily, but I like smoky whiskey like Ardbeg/Laphroaig, rums, tequila, and exotic stuff like Hawaiian Honeyshine and  Okolehao. The older, the better. Some stuff like Southern Comfort and Jagermeister - I learned to stay away. Vodka is OK if I can have just a shot and be done for the night at that.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2022)

Never been a big fan of gin. I do like a good jenever though. A nice Ketel 1 from the freezer. Often taken with a beer chaser, called a 'kopstoot' (headbutt). Or you drop the jenever shot, glass and all, in a beer; a 'duikboot' (submarine).


----------



## Crivens (Dec 6, 2022)

astyle said:


> I'm a fan of Kolsch style of beers


That is not beer... the lab says your horse is sick (OK, you need to be german to understand this correctly, I guess. It's a long running elbow-rub)


astyle said:


> but I like smoky whiskey like Ardbeg/Laphroaig,


Ah, the good stuff. I reckon I got some Lagavulin stored safely in the basement for a rainy day. No ice and maybe a splash of spring water? *sipping some black label*


----------



## tyson (Dec 6, 2022)

Crivens said:


> That is not beer... the lab says your horse is sick (OK, you need to be german to understand this correctly, I guess. It's a long running elbow-rub)


After I checked what is alcohol% in those beers I get that joke already, ha. I’m Vodka enjoyer mostly. Sometimes I drink moonshine, best is to drink it with guy making it.
I think the taste for alcohol come with age. When I was younger I never liked warm alcohol taste. Now I prefer to drink warm whiskey, no ice or anything.

Sirdice, those shots dropped into beer glass we call “uboot” or “diver” (“nurek” in my language), I tried few times but it’s not for me, never liked mixing beer with vodka.

If you never tried here is cool recipe:
“Mad dog” shot
2/3 vodka
1/3 raspberry or cherry syrup 
3-4 drops of Tabasco sauce
(First add vodka into shot glass, then syrup and Tabasco last)


----------



## astyle (Dec 6, 2022)

tyson said:


> Now I prefer to drink warm whiskey, no ice or anything


whiskey should be, at best, room temperature... if you want a warm drink, there's Hot Buttered Rum, or you can spike tea/hot chocolate with some rum. There's also Hot Apple Toddy, but I'm not a fan... I can recommend a Bloody Mary for you. I once saw a Bloody Mary that in all honesty, looked like a salad:




But man, you should do a Google Image search on what a Bloody Mary even looks like! Some of them have fried shrimp, eggs, and even whole burgers on the glass!


----------



## elgrande (Dec 6, 2022)

tyson said:


> If you never tried here is cool recipe:
> “Mad dog” shot
> 2/3 vodka
> 1/3 raspberry or cherry syrup
> ...


I learned this one from the polish wife of a friend and love it now!


----------



## tyson (Dec 6, 2022)

astyle said:


> whiskey should be, at best, room temperature... if you want a warm drink, there's Hot Buttered Rum, or you can spike tea/hot chocolate with some rum. There's also Hot Apple Toddy, but I'm not a fan... I can recommend a Bloody Mary for you. I once saw a Bloody Mary that in all honesty, looked like a …


Yes I had room temperature in mind ( but when it 27-30*C it’s almost like warm .
Not a fan of rum (but I never tried expensive ones), and any solid ingredients in drinks at all, except ice.


----------



## gpw928 (Dec 7, 2022)

SKull said:


> However I can recommend to give it [sobriety] a try every once in a while.


I do, every day, for a while... 
I used to make my own beer, mostly Coopers kit lagers and ales. They were as good, and mostly better, than anything I ever bought.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 7, 2022)

astyle said:


> Tried 'gin & tonic' for the first time during this year's World Cup... When the stuff comes from good brands (Beefeater gin and Schweppes tonic, not the diet but regular stuff), AND mixed right, the results are fantastic - clean taste, not too sweet, not overly strong...


Many decades ago, our housemate was dating a sailor who liked to drink gin and tonic. So we decide to have a tasting comparison, you know like wine tasting. The problem with gin and tonic is that you can change two things, so we had to explore a matrix: about 10 different gins x about 5 different tonics. Sadly, nobody was able to drink all 50, but we did try. The winner was (somewhat expectedly) Bombay Sapphire, but mixed with (quite unexpectedly) the cheapest Safeway brand generic tonic.



> I'm a fan of Kolsch style of beers, ...


I'm very sorry, and please don't take it personally, but I'll have to kill you for that.

You see, I grew up in a small town near Düsseldorf. That's only an hour by car from Cologne. And we like our beer dark and flavorful. We call it "old beer" or Altbier. Kölsch is garbage. Worse than garbage, Rhine water mixed with dog pee to give it the yellow color. Here is a quote from the Wikipedia page that describes the situation well: "There exists a regional rivalry between the drinkers of Altbier in the Düsseldorf area and the drinkers of Kölsch beer in the Cologne (Köln) area."


----------



## Vull (Dec 7, 2022)

In my backwater, Red Bull and Jägermeister make a very popular combination among the local daredevils. By 2 AM you can often find them bouncing off the walls just as the polizei arrive. Mace and pepper spray are sometimes used to assist them at finding their way into the grüne minna.


----------



## ahev (Dec 7, 2022)

tootoo. olive at the bottom of vodka slips onto your tongue as you drink it. peppered alcohol gets you that spicy flavor. guys from Argentia took this thing to Yerevan and this place is called RIO bar now (or a year ago it was).


----------



## Crivens (Dec 7, 2022)

Vull said:


> In my backwater, Red Bull and Jägermeister make a very popular combination among the local daredevils. By 2 AM you can often find them bouncing off the walls just as the polizei arrive. Mace and pepper spray are sometimes used to assist them at finding their way into the grüne minna.


<Spoken in the voice of TF2-Spy> "One shudders to imagine the scenes taking place behind the scenes..."
You know that there are festivities where they waterproof any outlet in the ER because drunks tend to aim at them when peeing on the walls?

For some real fun, you need
- a coaster
- a bar towel
- a sturdy pint glass
- one good shot of tequilla
- some champagne or substitute

Fold up the towel to be a good cusion.
Pour champagne, one or two fingers high
Add tequilla
Place the coaster at the top. Hold it tight.
Lift the glass and slam it hard on the bar towel
Bottoms up.

The champagne will turn into nice foam, thus allowing the tequilla maximum contact with your body while going down. You will be utterly toasted seconds after, for about 5 minutes. People usually stop this nonsense at age 25. Using a shaker is safer, believe me.

Now for some coffee.


----------



## astyle (Dec 7, 2022)

ralphbsz said:


> Many decades ago, our housemate was dating a sailor who liked to drink gin and tonic. So we decide to have a tasting comparison, you know like wine tasting. The problem with gin and tonic is that you can change two things, so we had to explore a matrix: about 10 different gins x about 5 different tonics. Sadly, nobody was able to drink all 50, but we did try. The winner was (somewhat expectedly) Bombay Sapphire, but mixed with (quite unexpectedly) the cheapest Safeway brand generic tonic.
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry, and please don't take it personally, but I'll have to kill you for that.
> ...


I have that kind of attitude towards Budweiser/Coors/Miller/Foster/Corona, and just about any cheap canned stuff. So, I do get this.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 7, 2022)

Crivens said:


> roman lemonade


I've misread this as romulan lemonade.


----------



## yaslam (Dec 8, 2022)

Baileys Irish Creme (Tastes like alcoholic chocolate milk)


----------



## rorgoroth (Dec 9, 2022)

It's not recently discovered but recently drank: An ice cold pint of dry sider with 4 shots (~100ml) of vodka added once there is space in the glass to add it.


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2022)

rorgoroth said:


> It's not recently discovered but recently drank: An ice cold pint of dry sider with 4 shots (~100ml) of vodka added once there is space in the glass to add it.


That's like 1:1 proportion of vodka and cider... gin and tonic normally is 1 part gin to 3 parts tonic!   

In an old cocktail recipe book (don't have it handy right now), I once saw a 'Dollar Shot' recipe: 

Note how the bar arranges its booze. This works best when you have a 3- (or 4-) tiered shelf in the back: 



Pull out a $1 dollar bill, and read the first 3 digits of its serial number.
Shelf closest to you is shelf 0, next is 1, then 2... up to x.
Leftmost bottle on the shelf is bottle 0, last is bottle y.
If first digit of serial # on bill is 8, that indicates bottle #8 on first shelf: [0][8]


```
while(shelf_no != x) {shelf_no=0; get(shelf_no[bottle_no]); pour(); shelf_no++;
```

This can get even wilder if you use git commit or SSL cert hashes! I once tried that in a bar - the owner was so tickled, he let me have the resulting stuff on the house.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 9, 2022)

I couldn't agree less. Some flavors go good together others just don't.


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I couldn't agree less. Some flavors go good together others just don't.


That's kind of the point of that. You don't know what you'll get. If you don't like the idea, stick with something you know - either on the menu or a recipe you know. Besides, bars do follow a certain logic in bottle arrangements, and there are outer limits in the algorithm.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 10, 2022)

I am traditionalist and I didn't learned any new drinks. I am on wine all life. What kind? On the depend of food, mood... Sometimes a congnac Courvosier XO or V.S.O.P. and I didn't changed the brand either, ha ha.


----------



## rorgoroth (Dec 10, 2022)

astyle said:


> That's like 1:1 proportion of vodka and cider... gin and tonic normally is 1 part gin to 3 parts tonic!


You know, I never thought of it like that. I'll admit I don't often drink to enjoy the flavours though, I like to have one big drink late evening on a fri & sat that will finish me off which is why I always make it something strong.


----------



## astyle (Dec 10, 2022)

rorgoroth said:


> You know, I never thought of it like that. I'll admit I don't often drink to enjoy the flavours though, I like to have one big drink late evening on a fri & sat that will finish me off which is why I always make it something strong.


Yeah, for me, I like to enjoy the flavor of the drink just as much as the strength/punchiness... Sometimes rum is treated as a _spice_ in tea and baking... But sometimes wanting to just crash after a few - I can relate to that.


----------



## rorgoroth (Dec 10, 2022)

astyle said:


> Yeah, for me, I like to enjoy the flavor of the drink just as much as the strength/punchiness... Sometimes rum is treated as a _spice_ in tea and baking... But sometimes wanting to just crash after a few - I can relate to that.


I just realised something, when I wrote 100ml I meant that as the total! Admittedly since I don't drink in the week the drink I make really does knock me sideways and get me ready for bed.

Ironically I'm thinking better now AFTER that drink than earlier when I just got in from work.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 10, 2022)

Or you think you think


----------

